# Can someone help the new guy?!



## spangler2k3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, first post here. been making jerky for years, but smoking is a new thing to me. My father gave me his masterbuilt grandmac electric smoker and i guess im having some issues/second thoughts on how i went about preparing my venison hot sticks. I guess it all comes down to asking if im doing it right?

i have 2 racks full of meat (5lbs)

im using a dry smoking method.

i have my hickory chips soaked in some water before hand

i have the setting on medium as it states i should for 5 lbs of meat

i mean, can it really be that easy just to wait 2 1/2-3 hours and check a snack stick for the internal temp to reach 165?

like i said im new, and if this recipe gets messed up then i live and learn from mistakes.. shouldnt of jumped into it before asking but im very very anxious and have ALOT of venison in the freezer..

thanks for your replies in advance

Chris


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 30, 2011)

There is lots of jerky info here...

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to

-smf


----------



## spangler2k3 (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you for the reply. I've checked around searching venison sticks, and i guess i could say im getting a broad spectrum of smoking times/temps/processes... downloaded masterbuilts manual and it's not much help with the times.. i will check out some more, but until then im walking outside and looking at the temp gauge on the smoker to see how it's heating up.. its on medium for 45 minutes now and its at 125 just starting to get into the "smoking stage" according to the gauge

this is a useful site full of meat lovers.. more meat ideas here then a cookbook....

thanks again


----------



## michael ark (Nov 30, 2011)

The amount of time can vary .With the amount of fat in the meat.Most here just go by temp.


----------



## roller (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you have joined us !


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## johnnie walker (Nov 30, 2011)

Spangler2k3, welcome to the site. Most everyone here will tell you to smoke to an Internal Temp and not go by time. Times can very on the same product day to day, IT will always be the same day to day. Good luck and take some pictures, we like to see pictures.


----------



## spangler2k3 (Nov 30, 2011)

I will do so.. im wondering if i have a defective element in my smoker.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





its almost 10 years old, i have it set on medium/high its been on for about an hour and a half, and i opened my little slot to check the wood chips, and its not getting past 125... i used a smaller extension cord to see if that helps. otherwise i just need to leave the little door shut!

ill post pictures once im finished

thanks


----------



## michael ark (Nov 30, 2011)

If your handy and have a multi meter.You can check the resistance of the element not sure what the restiance should be but you can call them and ask.


----------



## spangler2k3 (Nov 30, 2011)

im assuming it should be between 27-32 ohms i can check it sometime after work.. (smoker is outside of my workplace but it's ok because im an owner lol)

ive been popping out here and there to check it... i finally cranked it to high and closed the top vent.. i just want to see it get to 165 and ill leave it alone for a bit then


----------



## spangler2k3 (Nov 30, 2011)

ok i think i found the problem... i have it outside and its 37 degrees in 15 mph wind... i just moved it into a shed and threw a towel over top of it... it went up to 145 in about 5 minuites....

just gotta play with the setting to get it around 170 and ill let it run for a bit... snack sticks ran at 100 degrees for a little over an hour.. going to get a thermometer at lunch time here to check internal

in a little while


----------



## michael ark (Nov 30, 2011)

Never close you flue will ruin your meat with creosote.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The oms rating is posted here some were .I think Todd posted it.The location would have helped in the problem solving.It's 57.9. here .Were are you?You might want to post that in your info.


----------



## frosty (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome Chris!  Let us look over your shoulder via photos, and lots of people with extensive knowledge will help.  People from all over the globe, probably pretty close to where you live that could help in your special circumstances.

Enjoy!


----------



## spangler2k3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone this is really nice of you. I have pulled the sticks from the smoker, my digital thermometer said they were 170 inside. so i laid them out on racks for an hour or two.. did not do the cold soak.. i can experiment next time.. but heres a picture of what they looked like... sizes are different because i was experimenting with them last night late after a few beers


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good there! Nice job on the sticks. I am going to be making some sticks very soon....


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice job on the sticks spangler2k3, they look goooooooood!!!


----------



## frosty (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice job Spangler!


----------

